# anyone bought from - tskaexotics before?



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association 
im just curious, they have a good variation of stuff on there, wondering if anyones got any feed back on them?

thanks
-adam.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:welcome:

lol

N


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

No....But i recommend Rory & Nerys to anyone, they know there stuff!!


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

oh do you own the site lol?
i was browsing a week or so ago and found it, i just checked cookies to refind it.

how exactly does your site work?
for example if i wanted an african fruit bat, what would i do?.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I havent yet but am down for 2 of the skunk imports 

have met rory and nerys in person and think they are both fantastic 

have also purchased a gorgas ferret off nerys too 

they have also both been fantastic help to me too on an issue i have had reently also


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, ta guys..

its actually my partners site, but i get involved too.. can't not really lol..

how does it work? in what way??

we have a lot of general information on there about laws and legislation, care guides and so on... as well as links for PKA and so on.. we advertise for select people (contact us if you are interested in taking an ad..  )

we have the exotic sales page, where we list animals available via us from, in the main, private uk client keepers.. 

we have the store page.. where you can find anything from animal reference books, to dvds and soft toys..

we also host a couple of international animal consultants lists.. although not all of the animals on there are available to uk clients.

if there is something you are interested in, then follow the links on the species to get in contact.

many of the animals we act on behalf of, require vetting forms to be filled, details of research into the animals you have done, enclosure and diet provision and so on..

and of course you know i do couriering part time.. so we deliver a lot of the animals personally, we do where we think it needed, visit in person first to vet too.

anything else we can help with, please don't hesitate to ask

some people love us, some people hate us.. some people couldn't give a toss about us.. but regardless of what is said, we do try and do our best 

Nerys


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

well the sites definitely formal. 
i should get in contact regarding either one of them skunk imports or a fruit bat possibly (at some point).

thanks for the insight!

-adam.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

formal, lol, yus that would rorys writing style.. the old site was a lot wordier, even i never managed to read all of that!

:lol2:

N


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

I'd recommend them to the pope


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Id recomend Rory and Nerys any day of the year they are both a great help when it comes to the more exotic pet, both of them give fantastic advice and the care that goes in to their animals is perfect.

Ive met them both in person along with one of their skunks lol and because of Pro (the skunk) we are ordering a usa import.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we have a nice liger available.. if he fenced in the Vatican maybe... *mmm..*

he could feed any dodgy priests to him.. he can eat half a cow a day i am sure the odd stringy priest would fill a hole or two.. 

i wonder if they would need a license in the Vatican..

maybe a skunk instead.. but i am a little biased..

N


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

whats the minimal enclosure requirements for a liger?

p.s has bob made a decision on pick up places yet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> we have a nice liger available.. if he fenced in the Vatican maybe... *mmm..*
> 
> he could feed any dodgy priests to him.. he can eat half a cow a day i am sure the odd stringy priest would fill a hole or two..
> 
> ...


 
LOL i would like to blame you nerys for my skunk addiction but i put my deposit on havoc before i even me pro so i cant LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i would like to blame you nerys for my skunk addiction but i put my deposit on havoc before i even me pro so i cant LOL


OMG i just re-read that an it sounds well dodgey:whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lemme look..

70mX50m is what the client has said to us, he likes to climb too so provision for that should be taken into account..

for those who have not heard of them, a liger is not a Tiger with a lisp, although i do love that as a description, but a cross between a lion and a tiger, gets to about as third again as large as the tiger.. and puts away about 20 kilos of meat a day.. the mother is the tiger and the father the lion i believe in these crosses.

yes, he would need a dwa, no.. he is not tame.. yes, i know he is a hybrid and that will not please everyone and no i am not sure why they do it either i have to say but i am not a cat keeper.. but yes, he is rather handsome isn't he...




























N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> OMG i just re-read that an it sounds well dodgey:whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


lmao

i fear i am responsible for leading many people astray as far as skunk goes... lol

*cough*

N

(bob, not heard any more yet no.. )


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lemme look..
> 
> 70mX50m is what the client has said to us, he likes to climb too so provision for that should be taken into account..
> 
> ...


Oh wow he is cute


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL nerys im sorry mi heads up mi bottom tonight lol but im still on top form in the joker department 

i still think tiger with a lisp is a good description :blush::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

with the time you have had of it emma, i surprised your head is still in one bit at all!

i loved the description, made me grin it did 

he is cute yus faith, but apparently not that cuddly.. unless want to play the part of the half cow, in which case he will kiss you lots and lots !!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> with the time you have had of it emma, i surprised your head is still in one bit at all!
> 
> i loved the description, made me grin it did
> 
> ...


its down to you nerys!!, rory, ray and lou that im still sane at the moment i would have been truely lost without you hun its helped so much and taken the pressure off a bit having and knowing you have been there for me 

i have the utmost respect for you and for the help you have given me :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ummm me thinks Nerys belongs with the rest of us in pink :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> its down to you nerys!!, rory, ray and lou that im still sane at the moment i would have been truely lost without you hun its helped so much and taken the pressure off a bit having and knowing you have been there for me
> 
> i have the utmost respect for you and for the help you have given me :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> Ummm me thinks Nerys belongs with the rest of us in pink :lol2:


faith i really cant express how much nerys has done for me even though she dosnt think its much 

she has been there for me listening to my vera duckworth voice on the telephone for hours when i have been at a loss of what to do 

so many people have helped me out over the past few days and im so grateful to them all 

just having people to talk to has been fantastic for me and my how do i word it lol mental health lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

emma, all i can say is heres hoping that we get the news we want to hear... 

everyone is rooting for a positive outcome.. 

and no, i don't feel i have done much... only been a voice on the phone.. i wish i could have done more.. and i wish i could get that sod struck off for the advice that was given on friday.. you know if there is anything me and the gang can provide, so to speak, just let me know.

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> emma, all i can say is heres hoping that we get the news we want to hear...
> 
> everyone is rooting for a positive outcome..
> 
> ...


 
nerys hun you being the voice on the phone has been my safe point 

and rory thank you so much you made me laff i wanted to cry but you made me laff even if it was just shouting what the :censor: is that smell an ranting on :lol2: i needed it an thank you


----------

